# A Brand New Friday Night Conversation



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry about your plumbing woes! I guess the silver lining is that you're not in a place where it's cold enough to freeze solid 

Bad weather is definitely the story of the weekend here. Starting tomorrow morning, we're supposed to have 1-2 inches of rain, with temps going up to 50*F tomorrow and early Sunday, then dropping back to 20*F by Sunday night. We have several inches of snow on the ground now, so what this means is that we're going to have massive flooding and then a flash freeze. We can't seem to get "real" winter to stick this year. :evil: Since mid-December, there's been nearly constant freezing-thawing and the base layer of footing is ice so it's not really safe to ride. Very frustrating and tough on the animals. So, I guess you and I both need some good thoughts about avoiding flooding!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday all!! Been out of town all week for work so tonight and this weekend I plan on staying in my pjs! Well unless the rain holds off and I can get a ride in. I do have to do some fence mending this weekend as the young guy will NOT stay in if the fence is off.. the others don't test it just him. My poor sitter wasn't my usual one so she doesn't do horses a lot so when she saw him out she called me... I said just grab feed and he'll be right on your heels. 

@aubie - I really hope it's nothing major! Sending good thoughts your way.

Yes everyone be safe as there are going to be some bad storms in TX. It's supposed to be in the 70's here this weekend.. crazy weather! 

Tonight I think I'm going to do honey mustard salmon with everything but the bagel seasoning and a salad.... tend to eat too much when I'm travelling so feel blah...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ugh, that sucks about the leak. :sad: Hopefully the plumber takes care of it!

Happy Friday!  

We had some snow this week & rain, nothing crazy, but it's gonna be super nice this weekend (50-60F) so I'm excited to finally ride. Didn't ride last weekend because it rained the entire weekend.

Not doing much this weekend though. Cleaning the house. Seeing a movie on Sunday, Knives Out. Hopefully it's funny. :lol: Some good actors in it.

Picking up Maple's (1 of my Guinea pigs that passed away a week ago) pawprint plaque tomorrow at the vet. :sad: Her sister Maisie is doing OK, giving her lots of extra cuddles & playtime. They were inseparable. I put Maple's blanket in with her, so she always lays near it/sniffs it. <3 Just sucks when pets die...they are never here long enough. 

Is it 5pm yet???????!


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Yay for Friday. I'm sorry to hear about your woes @aubie and hope it is nothing serious. 

Sounds like folks from all over are having to deal with bad weather in one form or another. For us, we are entering a long cold snap with daytime highs of only -28 celsius (-18F). With the windchills we expect to be in the -'30's and close to -40. This cold snap is expected to last for over a week. 

I'm Ok with a few cold days, but prolonged cold gets really annoying. It is difficult to do much of anything and being in the house can get boring. 

I have made a few plans to meet friends for coffee/drinks to make sure i don't suffer from cabin fever too badly. The horses are all bundled up and will have to make sure they get loads of hay to keep them warm. 

Dinner plans tonight? Not sure. I am maybe meeting a friend for a drink, so dinner might be an apple on the drive there (I hate buying bar food). I have left over quinoa chili in the fridge so could always heat some of that up as well. 

Weekend plans are pretty dismal. I will get a mileage run in (indoors, on the treadmill) and maybe meet a friend for coffee. Other than that I will probably get the house cleaned and just try to stay warm.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm stuck at home. We got rain and then 4" of snow on it.

Ohhhh... I could have made it out, but the only thing on my agenda was a 120 mile trip to a client's house and way too much of that on interstate. I'd stay on the road, but those other people! Very often drive too fast for conditions. I don't want to play today.

I'm still cleaning out the freezer from all the company we had. I cooked so much ahead. It was great. I wasn't going to have to live in the kitchen. Then...

One of the guests calls the day before. Says she may be diabetic but won't know for several days (holidays, lab schedules, doctor off). *screeching of brakes* I had to completely change the menu and have different options to cover everyone from teens and Marines to possible diabetic.

It went fine and she found out she does not have diabetes when she got home.

But, I have many casseroles frozen. I've given some to neighbors. One to a guy at work with a big family...

Farrier cancelled. Asking to wait until this cold snap passes. I don't blame him.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

PoptartShop said:


> Ugh, that sucks about the leak. :sad: Hopefully the plumber takes care of it!
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@*aubie* - fingers crossed for a quick fix. 

The weather's been unsettled all week, stormy on Tuesday, which caused all sorts of problems across the smaller islands. Areas to the south of me had some snow yesterday but, other than some flooding and gales, the worst of the weather missed us. It's been misty today and the weekend's to be wet and 11C/51F. 

It was my first week back at work after the holidays and it's taken a bit of effort to get back into a routine, so I've nothing planned for the weekend. I'm just glad that it's Friday. 

I know that I'll need to do some housework and the house gutters will need to be cleaned, as I'd a waterfall at one end of the house during the recent heavy rain. The force must've dislodged moss from the roof and blocked the down-pipe. 

Tonight i'd battered cod and chips/french fries and afterwards, a slice of my friend's gluten and a dairy free walnut cake. Yummy!

Happy Friday!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Guess we will find out soon. I'm hopeful because whatever it is seems to be coming from right at the meter so hopefully no real digger anything.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know that I live in terror of that 'leak' on YOUR side of the line thingy. Our pipes are 60 years old, at least, so you never know. My dad had a sewer problem on his side and it cost him something like $20K!! outrageous.


Here , well, just take a guess at the weather. We don't even need a weather forecast it's always "RAIN!" It's another gray, damp, cold day. This is the kind of endlessly overcast and wet day that is written about in Lewis and Clarke's diaries when they arrived at the Pacific Ocean and spent the worst winter of their lives there.


That said, we do have snow in the forecast for next week. It's rare here, so it causes major traffic angst, since no one knows how to drive in it, and there are hills EVERYWHERE.


I've been on a new years cleaning streak; clean out fridge/freezer, boxing up stuff for Goodwill, and burning old bank statements and crap that I saved, thinking I might need someday. a rainy day makes for a safe bonfire.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@PoptartShop, sorry to hear about Maple. It is always so tough to lose a pet - they definitely become a well-loved family member. 

I am not sure how folks can live in areas that see so much rain seasonally. @tinyliny, with the overcast and dreariness, SAD must be very common in your neck of the woods? 

Our days are noticeably becoming longer. And it sucks to be in a deep freeze, but we still get sunshine. I couldn't imagine keeping hay from getting moldy with all that rain. At least the snow just kind of sits on top of the bales, but doesn't saturate into them. I do not have a hay shed, so my round bales are kept outside all winter - it would be a nightmare keeping hay in a rainy climate I would think? 

This would have been a good week to book that trip to Mexico or somewhere hot, that's for sure.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I was up at 5 am today, day off but couldn't sleep...

Farrier was a bit late this morning, but called to let me know so all ok. Chivas got shoes an pads back on. But he was fired up and as soon as I turned the horses out after their pedicures, they both took off flying back and forth across the pasture! 

Chivas was flying; tail flagged, nostrils wide, farrier stopped to watch, he has only seen him be a good boy for trims/shoes but Chivas was wild :gallop: 

I wish I got some on video...he was so pretty and 24.5 yr old Sassy keeping up :rofl: 

Then cleaned stalls, which only took a few minutes. My horses are so neat and tidy  

Finally got to the store, had a lot of "free" items I had to get before coupon expired. Going to take the pizza and cookies to my daughter tonight, as I can't eat them. (no gluten) 

Weather is supposed to be bad, thunderstorms and possible tornados :frown_color: up to 70F this weekend too 
@PoptartShop I am so sorry to hear Maple passed. You did everything you could :hug:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Very sorry @PoptartShop :sad:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to mention this is cleaning day today, and laundry. Usually a Thursday job, but I was out of town most of yesterday. Very important I get it done today in case the power goes out in the storms. 


Stopped on the way home at a tack shop...and...Didn't buy ANYTHING!!! :rofl: 


The owner was kind enough to trade shoes with me. I had bought a box of shoes for Herbie, as my farrier doesn't always have them. Had 8 left, and the tack shop owner was kind enough to trade me for Chivas size shoes. 


I insisted she keep one, so I only took 7 since there is a cost difference and I didn't even buy the shoes from her. She's a nice lady!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone. :hug: 

Means a lot. No matter how big or small these furbabies are, they are family.
@cbar it is nice the days are getting longer. It's not pitch black when I leave work at 5pm anymore!
@AnitaAnne it's almost impossible for me to not buy anything whenever I go to a tack shop. That's self-control right there! :rofl: That's nice about the shoes!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

PoptartShop said:


> Thanks everyone. :hug:
> 
> Means a lot. No matter how big or small these furbabies are, they are family.
> 
> ...


I had guinea pigs, and they are friendly little critters. Travel well too; used to take them on 500-600 mile trips and they did fine. My bunnies hate traveling, at least the male does. 

My car looks like a traveling Zoo when I take long trips. I just can't see paying $10/night for boarding them all, so they all had smaller travel cages for road trips :rofl: 

PS - that is the first time in my life I made it out of a tach shop without buying something! But I had a meeting in town so I had to get back home :wink:


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I hope I will be able to ride tomorrow. Prediction of strong thunderstorms tonight, hail and maybe even tornadoes. I hate to stall my horses, especially Teddy (who gets anxious about it) but I stocked up their stalls and told the Barn Owner to bring them in tonight. She claims the barns are designed to withstand tornadoes, which I really doubt from looking at them. They have those corrugated metal roofs that tornadoes just love to rip off. But I decided it's better for them to be in the barn, and have the roof blow off, then be in the pasture, which is where the roof will land. Hopefully no tornadoes, though.

Pony got the all-clear to go back in the pasture, so tomorrow I will turn him out for the first time in maybe three weeks!

Then I've got to get caught up on all the work I've been putting off, what with going out to take care of Pony every morning...
@PoptartShop I'm sorry about Maple. The paw print sounds like a nice memorial. Nice to have something from her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@cbar Yes, SAD (seasonal affective disorder) is common here, as is Multiple Schlorosis , which is thought to have some relation to not enough exposure to sun and manufacture by body of vitamin D.


Some winters are worse than others in terms of how unrelenting the gray is. This year is awful. We stay indoors a lot. Seattle is famous for having standoffish people who are hard to warm up to. It's called the "Seattle Freeze". I used to think it was not true, having grown up here. But now I see how we must appear to outsiders, and it's true, we are a cold bunch.


I have to say, though, that our summers are marvelous. No humidity, no bugs, temperate temps, and outdoor wonders at every side.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@*cbar* - Long dark days are miserable! On a sunny day, we've 7 hours daylight but, if it's raining, it doesn't get light until around 9.30. It stays gloomy enough that car and room lights need to stay on, then what light there is, starts to go at around 3pm. We were talking about light boxes at work this week, as we're all tired of the dark! Then again, in the summer, the light never really goes; around 4/5 hours of not quite dark.

@*AnitaA*nne - :bowwdown: I can't pass a saddlery without making some excuse to go in to have a look around. Then i hate to leave without something...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@Caledonian I have a lot of housework/cleaning to do this weekend too, join the club!! It's nice to have nothing planned though isn't it?! 

Ever since the holidays, I can't remember which day it is. I thought today was Wednesday earlier. :icon_rolleyes: LOL...yet earlier I swear I knew it was Friday! I'm losing my mind.

@ACinATX thank you. Yeah I'm excited to see how it came out. It will be nice to have. <3


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@PoptartShop - I often get that, i blame it on the change of routine over the holidays. I kept thinking it was Thursday all day, probably because i started back on Tuesday. Well, I've finished the dusting, I'm going to start on the vacuuming in a minute but I think i'll leave the laundry and bathrooms until tomorrow. It looks like it might be perfect weather for staying inside tomorrow!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We could make today Wednesday, if you like. 



I am retired, so days have irrelevant names for the most part.


Going off to see the movie "1917" tonight!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

@PoptartShop - Sorry to hear about Maple. 
@aubie - Hope the leak is fixed and cheaply.

I don't think I'm retirement material based on today. Going a bit bonkers being stuck in the house. 

Washed walls and grandson pipes up with "Hey, you want to see were I smashed that ant I found?" Ok. It was really hidden. But I'm grossed out that it's been there for who knows how long? 

Also fixed a garage door that I had arranged to have workmen do, but they never showed up. I've met people who have lost fingers when those things drop on them, so I didn't figure scrawny grandma here should tackle it. But, I secured it with ratchet straps first and then reattached hinges that had come loose. And it works again!

Have a good one.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Expecting our first real winter weather this weekend. And as usual the wetherpeople can't get their story straight. A few days ago it was 1/4" of ice and then 6-10 inches of snow and just now read that glaze of ice and 2-4 inches of snow. It has been unseasonably warm - which has been good since hay was in such short supply this summer but we need some cold to kill those bugs and I am dealing with scratches brought on my never ending mud

Supper tonight is supposed to be meatloaf but I just ate a plate of sausage and cheese and am full to the gills! Hubby and son may have to make their own supper!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Supper tonight is going to be Guthries chicken. Drive thru at that.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy Friday Everyone!!

Dinner hasn't been planned yet for me. I tend to figure that out much later in the night and sometimes won't eat until 9pm (or even a bit later). So, if anyone has any quick meal ideas let me know!

Weather wise, we've been hanging in the low 30's for most of the day. Thought about going for a ride but the previous snow had melted down and with the freezing rain from today it resulted in some pretty slick surfaces.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Odd to think of y'all with snow when it is nearly 70F here...not normal for January, but it is ok except...there were baby flies on the manure pile this morning :evil:

I can see starting fly control in March, will even stretch it to February, but January?!??! Holy Moly! The bugs will be horrible if we don't get a cold snap that lasts for a few days at least! 
:frown_color:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok. They want five grand to total re do everything. He dug a little bit away from the meter box and you could see water coming out but lots of roots . He didn't want to go any further. Called boss and said replacement is all they would do. They wanted $765 just to patch. The leak is about like having a leaky toilet he said. It wasn't moving meter that much.

I going to see what I can do before calling for another estimates. I'm willing to dig for 5 grand,


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@aubie - Dang that's a lot.... bummer. Yeah I'd be looking at what I could do to get by for a while...


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's just ridiculous.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@aubie yea seems everything you need done cost a years salary anymore. But some times also the price it high hoping you don't want them to do it. Like you I would try and see myself if a nut needs tightened before shelling out all those worked for dollars.
@boots glad you found a solution and got the door fixed. Saved yourself some money to spend on the horses. LOL.

It is supposed to reach 68 F here tomorrow and rain will start again later Sat.
it has rained here since last night. So hoping it does stop tonight like they say but weather people get paid to lie to you. 

Tonight is the first Full moon of the year. Indians called it the Wolf Moon.
read about it here.

https://www.foxnews.com/science/wolf-moon-what-you-need-to-know

And to all the ladies cleaning, washing laundry, and fixing stuff :clap::clap:
When you get done you can come and help me. :rofl:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

@aubie - darn. That's a chunk of change.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

RegalCharm said:


> @aubie yea seems everything you need done cost a years salary anymore. But some times also the price it high hoping you don't want them to do it. Like you I would try and see myself if a nut needs tightened before shelling out all those worked for dollars.
> 
> @boots glad you found a solution and got the door fixed. Saved yourself some money to spend on the horses. LOL.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the moon. I knew it was full by my not sleeping as well last couple of nights as it was getting there.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

@*aubie* that really sucks. Plumbing issues can be a PIA to deal with. Hopefully you can get a less expensive estimate or find a way to fix it yourself.


Not a lot going on today. Went into town to fill out new hire paperwork for a job, stopped by the store for a few things then it was home to do chores and clear out my school email. Let me just say that I hate Outlook, I could not for the life of me figure out a way to delete or "mark as read" more than one message at a time. I had to do over 500 emails each individually...:beatup:


Dinner tonight was some smoked thanksgiving turkey from the freezer and lentils that I put on to cook while I was out doing chores.


They're calling for major storms here tonight so battened down the hatches and put vehicles under cover etc.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Heck at this point if I can find the leak, I try flex tape and clamps. Anything.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@RegalCharm - Thanks for the heads up on the full moon! Just went outside... what a nice night! Beautiful moon... 

Looks like I'm going riding tomorrow after all... it's going to be pretty warm, rain won't start till later.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

@aubie - a guy could do a lot of diggin and riggin for $5K!

We have a warm winter storm on the way. Lot of (freezing) rain and a little sleet and snow. Everything is set up for a power outage so it's all good.

At first they were talking all snow and I was ready to get the sled out. It's almost 2 months late for that and the ground is almost bare. These half-*** winters suck.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

aubie said:


> Ok. They want five grand to total re do everything. He dug a little bit away from the meter box and you could see water coming out but lots of roots . He didn't want to go any further. Called boss and said replacement is all they would do. They wanted $765 just to patch. The leak is about like having a leaky toilet he said. It wasn't moving meter that much.
> 
> I going to see what I can do before calling for another estimates. I'm willing to dig for 5 grand,


How far is the line to your house? I replaced my entire pipe (only about 75 feet) for $1000.00 with a continuous piece of HDPE pipe. Should last the life of the house. Or more. 

Plummer did it, not me personally...this was back a few years, maybe 3-5? 

Get another estimate. You shouldn't be charged more than $100/foot


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

lsdrider said:


> @aubie - a guy could do a lot of diggin and riggin for $5K!
> 
> We have a warm winter storm on the way. Lot of (freezing) rain and a little sleet and snow. Everything is set up for a power outage so it's all good.
> 
> At first they were talking all snow and I was ready to get the sled out. It's almost 2 months late for that and the ground is almost bare. These half-*** winters suck.


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> How far is the line to your house? I replaced my entire pipe (only about 75 feet for $1000.00 with a continuous piece of HDPE pipe. Should last the life of the house. Or more.
> 
> Plummer did it, not me personally...this was back a few years, maybe 3-5?
> 
> Get another estimate.


If I can't go any further, I definitely will.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

@RegalCharm - Didn't even realize it was the first full moon of the year! Thanks for the link. I'm going to step outside and hope it's a clear enough night to see!

@lsdrider - Don't you just wish it would plop down some snow and be done with it? Half-*** winter is the best way to put it! I'd rather have snow than this freezing rain nonsense any day of the week.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@aubie, sorry to hear about your water troubles. Hope you can find where the leak is originating from and fix it yourself. 

I'm going to whine tonight. LOL Went to town today and had to stop at Walmart. Came out, unloaded the cart, returned it to the cart corral which was right across the lane from the front of my truck. While I was stowing the cart here comes a fellow with his own cart and he turned right into the space between my driver's side and his passenger side. I'm standing there right in front of my truck IN THE RAIN and instead of pushing his cart on past my door he says "I'll get my stuff unloaded as fast as I can". At that point he hadn't even opened his door yet. In my drollest voice I told him to take his time. LOL Maybe I'm spoiled but I'm used to the people of the town being polite and mannerly. I've labeled him as the most inconsiderate person I've met in town since moving to the area 21 years ago. He comes in right behind behind the woman across the road from us who has the title of being the craziest (and not in a ha ha funny way) in the whole county. LOL 

While in town I had a cheeseburger and fries for lunch so for supper had leftovers from last night which was pork loin & dressing.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

aubie said:


> If I can't go any further, I definitely will.


As a counter-note, we had ours done when we moved in to our current house, and it was in the 5k - 10k range. Maybe more expensive than what you guys are saying because the old pipe was cast iron? It was crazy expensive. But since the inspector found it, at least we got the sellers to pay for it.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@*RegalCharm* - It was raining last night so i couldn't see the moon. I did see it on Thursday night though. In one of our languages, January is 'Am Faoilleach' the wolf month/time. A time when they were more visible and vocal. 

@*aubie* - Oh! that's an awful lot. I hope you manage to patch or fix it yourself. We don't have water meters so i can't quite picture the size of the job. Given the price, I'm guessing that it's a lot of work, plus a hefty profit for the company!


@*JCnGrace* - How rude of the man! Good manners cost nothing but are rarely seen nowadays. I held a shop door open for a group of young adults last week. I'd bags in my hands and at at my feet, yet they walked past without a word of thanks or head nod. I said 'thank you, no, it's no problem' but they kept walking.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@Caledonian I had carmen out last night at midnight and it was to cloudy and I didn't see it either. 
@aubie is the line plastic or metal? they make a repair clamp for metal pipe, copper pipe. just put it around and tighten up a couple bolts. Will be nice if after you find the actual leak the hole doesn't keep filling up with water. You might have to have it turned off at the curb after you find the leak. 

Here the county only is responsible to the shut off at the curb. after that it is all yours. Also here it is plastic pipe which isn't to bad to fix a leak. But they use an odd size pipe , so you just can not use standard size fitting. 

Some years ago after the state built the new prison not to far from here the county sent all the home owners a pressure regulating value to put inside your house. You had to put it in yourself or hire someone to do it. If the County came and did it they charged you. So... I did it my self and then cranked the pressure up above what it was preset at.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

It's not metal I got to wher it leaves the meter. It's raining today and supposed to be bad storms so I don't know how much I can do. We where supposed to have tornado warnings and stuff.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

aubie said:


> It's not metal I got to wher it leaves the meter. It's raining today and supposed to be bad storms so I don't know how much I can do. We where supposed to have tornado warnings and stuff.


The good news is its a lot easier to dig clay when its wet :wink: 

They make compression fittings for any size/type of pipe, but in my experience once the leaks start, they continue. Roots are a big problem, and PVC does get brittle over time. No need to remove the old pipe if you don't want to, even the utility companies abandon in place. Makes for interesting designing when renovating streets (I used to be in civil engineering for 20+ years) 

This is why I recommended the HDPE in one continuous length. It is much stronger and more flexible than the PVC.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Right now since we are in for bad weather what I am going to do is just cut if off when not in use,night.

It still works. And I am grateful for that. I'm glad it's not worse. I can still shower wash dishes cook and everything.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Raining here.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Welp, all that hype on how bad the storms were going to be here and how much rain we were going to get last night and you can barely tell that it rained at all. Gotta love Texas weather :shrug:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The line passed over us. We were fortunate only small/dead limbs down. Could see on tv how bad it was elsewhere. Remington had his vest on and was ready. Gave the storm a few barks before heading to his room.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

We got some brief heavy rain, lightning and thunder but nothing really severe. I'm still glad I put the horses in their stalls. At the last place we boarded, one of those run-in shelters got picked up and blown about 200 feet into another pasture, in pieces (some quite large). Everyone's back out in the pasture today, yay!

Cold today, though.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Caledonian said:


> @*RegalCharm* - It was raining last night so i couldn't see the moon. I did see it on Thursday night though. In one of our languages, January is 'Am Faoilleach' the wolf month/time. A time when they were more visible and vocal.
> 
> @*aubie* - Oh! that's an awful lot. I hope you manage to patch or fix it yourself. We don't have water meters so i can't quite picture the size of the job. Given the price, I'm guessing that it's a lot of work, plus a hefty profit for the company!


 @Caledonian is that a coincidence or what with the native American's calling it the wolf moon. Because this time of the winter the wolves were hungriest for food. Howling would be to get the pack gathered for a hunt.

You don't have water meters to tell how many gallons of water you used so the entity that provides the water can give you a monthly bill?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes the water bill did jump but I stupidly said it can't be a leak.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

aubie said:


> Yes the water bill did jump but I stupidly said it can't be a leak.


I think that at some point in our lives all have said Naa it can't be that. lol


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

RegalCharm said:


> I think that at some point in our lives all have said Naa it can't be that. lol


Well I know better than to say it can't be any worse. But it could have been today. It was above and below me. Trees down, some on homes.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

RegalCharm said:


> You don't have water meters to tell how many gallons of water you used so the entity that provides the water can give you a monthly bill?



We have an annual bill instead of a water meter. 

When you get your Council Tax (covers schools, rubbish collection, road maintenance and so on) water and wastewater is added on and the Council pays our public owned water company - Scottish Water. They set the price for the year depending the size of your house (every house falls into a Band Size, A-H). 

The average combined bill for water and wastewater is about £1 per day. You could use more or you could use less than you're paying.

Scottish Water also look after everything outside of your boundary - emergencies, pipes, water quality etc. Insurance covers everything inside.

Private properties can choose to have a meter fitted but there are very few, perhaps in the hundreds rather than thousands. 

Businesses are different, they have meters and can choose to go with another provider.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

aubie said:


> The line passed over us. We were fortunate only small/dead limbs down. Could see on tv how bad it was elsewhere. Remington had his vest on and was ready. Gave the storm a few barks before heading to his room.


The line went under us.
Same conditions here except there's an inch of snow and sleet on the ground and it's 17 degrees. 
Trails and roads are too icy to get out and put miles on.

We're usually measuring the snow in feet by now.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Caledonian said:


> We have an annual bill instead of a water meter.
> 
> When you get your Council Tax (covers schools, rubbish collection, road maintenance and so on) water and wastewater is added on and the Council pays our public owned water company - Scottish Water. They set the price for the year depending the size of your house (every house falls into a Band Size, A-H).
> 
> ...


that is cheap compared to my bill every month. Just shy of $70 a month for water and sewer and I normally use less than a 1000 gallons a month.
They read the meter every 3 months and then the second and third month they calculate the usage and bill you for the month they read. I am on the county system.

Here is you are on an entities public water system your house or business has a meter. And they also charge your sewer rate on every gal. that goes through the meter and it is a higher rate than water. Even though it might not go down the drain. (like washing your car)


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

lsdrider said:


> The line went under us.
> Same conditions here except there's an inch of snow and sleet on the ground and it's 17 degrees.
> Trails and roads are too icy to get out and put miles on.
> 
> We're usually measuring the snow in feet by now.


It's still 50*F here in VT right now (has been since yesterday), which was enough to melt the snow we did have and bring us right back to the layer of 1/2 inch ice we had left from earlier in the season. Horses are slip sliding around the paddock gingerly. It's going to drop below freezing by dinner time, so we'll see what happens overnight into tomorrow. _Maybe _some snow Tuesday and Wednesday. Like you, last year we had nearly 2 feet of snow at this time.

It's a real shame because the roads are just mud right now and I actually could probably do a "regular" ride. If I could get from the pasture to the road. But I can barely do that on my own two feet, never mind on a horse. 

Hope the ice clears up for you, it's no fun at all!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Copied this from the 40's thread, my day Saturday (yesterday)

So, I had a ticket for the Broadway show Les Misérables, 2pm matinee show. I have a great seat, and was really looking forward to the show. I've seen the opera version, but not the Broadway one. 

Decided even with bad weather predicted, was going to go. 

One thing after another delayed me, so I was driving on I20 just as the band of bad weather was hitting Birmingham...it was tornado watch only, so I felt relatively safe 

The wind gusts were quite exciting to drive thru, and prudently slowed to 60-65 mph, same as most of the semis. Cars were whizzing by, but I had time and was in no rush. 


I had 10 miles left to travel on I20 before reaching downtown and the BJCC, when the radio announced tornado warning and funnel cloud spotted approaching the Airport. TAKE COVER NOW!! 


I was 5 miles from the airport!! :eek_color:

Decided I had a better chance off the expressway, so took the approaching exit to Hwy 78. I hadn't gone more than a mile when the deluge started. Literally could not see a thing!! 

But with several cars in front, and a few in back, turned on flashers and creeped along at about 10 mph. Two cars in front of me went off the road, one to the left over the curb, one to the right into the side of a driveway. Jeez. 


I carried on...saw a manhole cover spinning above the pavement...wish I could have videoed that!! 


The rain slowed as I approached downtown, but had to drive thru two massive ponds, one with water reaching up to my door! But TG for awd Subaru, we made it to the theater just as the rain reduced to a shower. 

Took me almost 30 minutes to drive 10 miles and park in the parking garage. Jeez, 


All this time I am hearing reports on the radio of power outages, a plane flipped over, trees down, and lives lost :frown_color:

My angel was working overtime!! :Angel:

The show was well worth the scary drive. One of the best ever, and at the end, tears ran down my cheeks. It was so moving...

Drive home was uneventful :smile:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I saw reports on the weather channel from Birmingham. It did look awful. But glad you mare ok and had a great time.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@AnitaAnne glad you enjoy the show. and I hope you don't cry now over this video. I Have a Dream from Les Misérables . Susan Boyles audition on Brittan's got talent. I hope your dreams come true.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Speaking of got talent Anyone see America's Got Talent? Unbelievable . I think it was the first episode ( I don't really follow) but she is going to win.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

She has an amazing and lovely voice. Thanks for posting @aubie


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Got goosebumps from that one! What a voice!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I got them as well. She is special not just her voice. She made what she was wearing. It's a copy from a painting from her grandma. I clicked around and listened to more from her. She sang this for her grandpa.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Couldn't help tearing up at the end of that one...such feeling


----------

